# App Images



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Perhaps unrelated to your request but you should definitely include a detailed guide of plant nutrient deficiencies with pictures and examples.


----------



## Pixel_Leaf (Sep 2, 2015)

klibs said:


> Perhaps unrelated to your request but you should definitely include a detailed guide of plant nutrient deficiencies with pictures and examples.



Thanks, that's a brilliant idea.


----------



## ConfidentBlue (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd also say having a dedicated calculator for fertilizers would be great. That way you could do it on the fly rather than having to bring out my laptop to get access to the online versions. 

The calculator would have EI, EI Daily etc and your own preference dose.


----------



## evan.m (Feb 28, 2011)

I second the calculator.


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## evan.m (Feb 28, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## vreazz (Apr 13, 2015)

Will it be available in the Australian app stores?

Check out my blog at eadie.net.au


----------



## fli1979.fl (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixel_Leaf (Sep 2, 2015)

The App will be available on Android first. It will be on the Amazon App store & Google Play. If there is a specific market place for Australian users, let us know. 





vreazz said:


> Will it be available in the Australian app stores?
> 
> Check out my blog at eadie.net.au


----------



## strangewaters (May 13, 2015)

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

Are you planning an iOS version?

Not sure what resolution you want…


----------

